# May Meeting??



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't joined the DFWAPC but I'm anxious to join. When and where is the may meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hi I want to join to but, I'm a 28 year old guy with limited on cash on disability...how am I to pay for the monthly fees or is it more of a yearly thing and I get a t-shirt?
if it's a yearly thing then I can afford it.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

it's like $20 for a year... I think you can afford it Joey. stop spending money on plants and contribute and the members will give you more plants than you know what to do with... 

I keep missing meetings but I was wondering about May meeting as well...


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Unfortunately, I doubt we will be having a May meeting. This is the last weekend in May, and it is a holiday weekend, folks already have plans. Perhaps we could start planning a June meeting???*


----------

